# Substrate Transplant



## GrumpyGus (Mar 22, 2013)

I have an issue with fine sand getting into my HOB filters. I've tried pre-filters but so far have had no luck.

I'm wondering how big of a set back would I have if I vacuum out the substrate, did an extra thorough separation of the finer grains, and replaced the sand?

I figure it would destroy most of the bacteria in the substrate, and I figure I would have a set back in the cycle of the tank, but how big?

I can't keep paying for new impellers... every two weeks haha.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

couple of suggestions for u. is intake of filter to close to bottom? can it be raised so it doesnt suck in sand? are u cleaning or disturbing sand while filter is on? if yes, u should turn of filter while stirring up sand. assumming neither one of these is the issue and u decide to replace sand then i would do 2 thing. (1) when u rinse sand use aquarium water so u dont lose bio. (2) prior to rinsing put some of original sand in a media bag and run it in the filter when u put rinsed sand back into tank. u have bio on decor, in substrate, in filters, etc... so i wouldnt do any other cleaning or filter maintenance when doing substate change or for a few weeks after. this will help to replenish any lost bio faster if u leave everything else untouched.


----------



## GrumpyGus (Mar 22, 2013)

Yeah, there both raised as high as they'll go, and I turn them off if I do anything that kicks up dust in my aquarium. But still, I literally put in a new impeller shaft about 12 days ago and its already starting to wear and grind. I'm thinking I might just remove all the sand and put in some new heavier pool filter sand.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

How long has the tank and filtration been running since it cycled?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

If the tank is cycled i would just get it out, vacuum the **** out, put new stuff in, do a %50 water change. Test the water 24 hours later, then 3 days later, then a week later. You should be fine


----------

